# 2 star ride with $5 tip



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder a rider can really give a bad rating and yet give a $5 tip? It looks that happened yesterday to me. The rider was nice but there was a ‘festival’ of car crashes all over the place and where he was going has access only through 2 bridges. The bridge closest to his house was in a total standstill. So I decided (along with Waze’s reroute advice) to take the other one which made the trip about 6 miles longer than original; but the rider kept complaining about the traffic. He gave me a tip of $5, but I saw my 2-star ratings went from 1 to 2. My overall rating did not change I guess he clicked on Traffic when he 2-starred me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The $5 was meant to be an insult. That rider usually tips $100 bills.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

3 times now , I've seen a low rating pop up immediately after the rider tips me. I wonder if Uber saves previous low ratings and sprinkles them out to riders that tip, in order to confuse the drivers ( we wouldn't think a tipper would downrate us ) in an effort to hide the worthless ***** that downrate us.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

A rare and coveted 2-star rating, and they tipped? Congratulations!


----------

